# Need help in web page d..plz .



## harryneopotter (Nov 29, 2007)

hi guys ....... i am facing a prob in a web page ..... its opening fine in Opera .... but when i open it in IE 6 .. its setting get crappy ..........

 the page is this Link ..
plz check and tell wat shld i do to correct this ..........

 plz help .

 thnx in advance .........


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 29, 2007)

It opened well for me in Opera 9.10 and IE 7

If problems exists only with this site, thn probably the problem is on their side, may be due to invalid CSS or inproper rendering by IE, though not likely.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 29, 2007)

@harryneopotter you are right.In opera its working fine.But in IE6 everything is messed up.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 30, 2007)

opening fine in IE7, Opera, FireFox


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is the culprit, IE 6 has some serious problem with rendering elements positioned relative
*www.brunildo.org/test/IE_rel_abs.html
*www.brunildo.org/test/IE_rel_absR.html

Here is a part of css file for the webpage


> #main {
> padding-top: 48px;
> width: 446px;
> position: relative;
> ...


Change
 position: relative to absolute


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 30, 2007)

working fine on IE7, Opera, Firefox and webTV


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 30, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> plz check and tell wat shld i do to correct this ..........



Download and install IE7


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2007)

Uhh, for those recommending him to use IE7, just give it a thought. He's worried about his visitors using IE6, not himself.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 30, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> Here is the culprit, IE 6 has some serious problem with rendering elements positioned relative
> *www.brunildo.org/test/IE_rel_abs.html
> *www.brunildo.org/test/IE_rel_absR.html
> 
> ...



thnx dear .. let me try this change ...hope it works .... but if this is a prob in CSS ... then how other pages in the site are opening without any prob ?

Thnx Dude .... its working now . Thanx a lot.


----------



## krates (Nov 30, 2007)

Use javascript to say that this website works only in IE 7+


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> thnx dear .. let me try this change ...hope it works .... but if this is a prob in CSS ... then how other pages in the site are opening without any prob ?
> 
> Thnx Dude .... its working now . Thanx a lot.



No problemo 
i had same issues with my recent project, IE7 somehow screws up the decoration while mozilla works as i expect.


----------

